

Ask HN: Are some sites rated lower than others? - khingebjerg

Look at this, http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1289186, 9 points in 30 minutes on the second page, yet this http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1288955 with 5 points in an hour is on the front page. What is the explanation?
======
stonemetal
A partial explanation for this phenomenon I have seen is that not all votes
count. I haven't heard an exact reasoning on which votes do count or why votes
might not be counted.

~~~
jacquesm
Hm, normally when you see the points counts on the homepage though they're
consistent.

